# Identifying a fake Club



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 26, 2020)

I am a fully paid up member of the "if it looks too good to be true is probably isn't true" club.

However, I have been offered a brand new TM M6 driver for a very silly price. I have the club on approval (can't hit it for obvious reasons at present). Is there any way you can chack authenticity 'cause it sure looks real!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 27, 2020)

mikejohnchapman said:



			I am a fully paid up member of the "if it looks too good to be true is probably isn't true" club.

However, I have been offered a brand new TM M6 driver for a very silly price. I have the club on approval (can't hit it for obvious reasons at present). Is there any way you can chack authenticity 'cause it sure looks real!
		
Click to expand...

I would question what the source of it is?
That would be my question about it anyway


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 27, 2020)

I once bought a SLDR driver on E Bay from a seller local to me. It looked perfect & played just the way I expected it to. About 2 days after I bought it I had it at the Range & the pro there noticed that there was no serial number on it. I returned it & the seller refunded me without problem, swearing that he had bought it online from a reputable retailer, but couldn't find the receipt! 

The club was so perfect that I speculated that it had come out of the back door of the Taylormade factory in China & that the thieves didn't have access to the machine which stamped on the serial numbers. I may have kept it but was worried about part ex / onselling it. 

You could check for a serial number & Google it to see if it has been used on fakes.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 27, 2020)

I would say the simplest thing to do would be a really close up inspection og a known genuine one but in the current circumstances that would be very difficult.

I am a with MIB on this in that it could be a back door job. Could be one one that failed the rebound test that somebody managed to get hold of. 

Could be someone with more money than sense (there is guy like this at our club- buys a new driver does not like it and then offers it around half the new price to other members).


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 27, 2020)

my mate Go go, used to play with a guy at the Boat, who had a full set of Callaway fakes he had got while working in the far east, you would have struggled to tell them apart from the real thing TBH. I think he still playes with them after almost 10 years.. others though a dead givaway


----------



## casuk (Mar 27, 2020)

I won a closest to the pin challenge the prize was an sm7 wedge from a very reputable place i picked the 50°, I took it down to affordable golf to swap or sell and they said it was counterfeit, took it back to clydeway and they were confused to why they thought it was fake, gave me a voucher instead, I think the fakes are that good that even the shops cant tell the difference


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 28, 2020)

Golf Depot I think it was are offering brand new M6 drivers for £150!!

Incredible price.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2020)

Some clues here;

https://www.golfbidder.co.uk/help-and-advice/tags/buyers-guides/counterfeit/


----------



## Siolag (Mar 29, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Golf Depot I think it was are offering brand new M6 drivers for £150!!

Incredible price.
		
Click to expand...

Have you used that website before? Just been on it, and they have the 3rd wedge I want for £30 less than anywhere else. I can pay through PayPal so I am protected, but thats some discount.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 29, 2020)

Siolag said:



			Have you used that website before? Just been on it, and they have the 3rd wedge I want for £30 less than anywhere else. I can pay through PayPal so I am protected, but thats some discount.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and they were great. People have had issues on here when they've had to return items. 

Its a great shop to keep an eye on. I got two pairs of Puma shoes for cheaper than I could buy 1 pair elsewhere.


----------



## Siolag (Mar 29, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Yes and they were great. People have had issues on here when they've had to return items.

Its a great shop to keep an eye on. I got two pairs of Puma shoes for cheaper than I could buy 1 pair elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers! I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## i*windows (May 5, 2020)

if you have hands on access to the club, you can take a photo of the serial number which is on stamped on some clubs and then ask the manufacturer to check for you.


----------



## Imurg (May 5, 2020)

i*windows said:



			if you have hands on access to the club, you can take a photo of the serial number which is on stamped on some clubs and then ask the manufacturer to check for you.
		
Click to expand...

Potential issue with serial numbers is that anyone can walk into American Golf, take a photo of a serial  number and within half an hour that number could be being stamped on fake clubs in a backstreet factory in China


----------



## i*windows (May 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Potential issue with serial numbers is that anyone can walk into American Golf, take a photo of a serial  number and within half an hour that number could be being stamped on fake clubs in a backstreet factory in China
		
Click to expand...

true I suppose, I was thinking of the new holographic type QR codes I've seen, but you are right


----------



## DT2020 (May 5, 2020)

Watch this , Just happens to be a M6 as well


----------

